# Switching from 1911 to FNP 45



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been planning to get the Dan Wesson Commander bobtail for a carry weapon, but have just about decided to get the FNP 45, primarily for the magazine capacity. I can't see any reason not to make the switch. I especially like the decocking feature on the FN.

Any reason not to switch? Like to hear your input.

Yaderp


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Yaderp said:


> I have been planning to get the Dan Wesson Commander bobtail for a carry weapon, but have just about decided to get the FNP 45, primarily for the magazine capacity. I can't see any reason not to make the switch. I especially like the decocking feature on the FN.
> 
> Any reason not to switch? Like to hear your input.
> 
> Yaderp


Shooting experiences aside (since I have never shot an FNP-45), I was very impressed with how well FN was able to make the handgun usable by small-to-medium-sized hands. The grip is definitely thinner than the Glock 21, and this is no mean feat as it holds two more rounds.

The only thing I didn't like was the slide-release lever; it took some work to get that latch to free up as the lever itself is quite small, albeit ambidextrous. Still, I consider this almost cosmetic in nature because a slide will rack with a loaded mag simply by pulling it back and releasing it. This also works when no magazine is inserted into the handgun.

I am very curious as to how it shoots. Let us know how that goes!


----------



## steelontarget (Apr 28, 2009)

*Fnp .45*

I have an FP .45 and my girl has the .40. I also have the FiveseveN whish was my intro into the FN world. I have to say I love my FNP .45. I have small hands but the gun is so comfortable i my hand and feels just so "right" The controls are all so useable and easy to manipulate. I have shot USPs, 1911s, glocks etc etc and from the moment I held the FNP I wanted one. The construction is second to none and it is about the most durable handgun I can think of. During my carry class I was shooting Lack City ammo and apparently ot a bad case. The round expolded in the gun blowing the bottom out of the mag and breaking the decocking lever. I had to finish qual so I put in a new mag and finsished shooting with out any issues. The gun performed perfectly. I am greatful I was using the FNP .45 because I honestly believe many handguns would not have withstood the damage as well and I would have sustained some damage to my hand or possibly my face. I cannot say enough about it.


----------



## El Patron (Jun 23, 2009)

*1911 Single Action vs. Single Action/Double*

Some thoughts: I own at least two 1911s. The basic design has been around since 1905, and has proven itself. I own an FNP 9. With the 1911 you must carry cocked & locked which I have never been totally comfortable with. The alternative is to carry chamber empty or carefully lower the hammer. In the first case, it's a two handed job to rack a round in, or in the second case cock the hammer, which with some configurations is again a two handed job. You don't want to do either when it's time to use the weapon. Likewise when it is time and your adrenaline is running, will you remember to trip the safety? The FNP has a decocker when loaded, is double action first shot and single action thereafter. It has double strike capability. There are people who will complain about the difference in trigger pull between double action and single action. That may be a concern on a traditional course of fire, however I have never noticed it on a practical pistol course, and I know I would not notice it in a real fight.


----------



## El Patron (Jun 23, 2009)

*1911 Single Action vs. Single Action/Double Action*

Some thoughts: I own at least two 1911s. The basic design has been around since 1905, and has proven itself. I own an FNP 9. With the 1911 you must carry cocked & locked which I have never been totally comfortable with. The alternative is to carry chamber empty or carefully lower the hammer. In the first case, it's a two handed job to rack a round in, or in the second case cock the hammer, which with some configurations is again a two handed job. You don't want to do either when it's time to use the weapon. Likewise when it is time and your adrenaline is running, will you remember to trip the safety? The FNP has a decocker when loaded, is double action first shot and single action thereafter. It has double strike capability. There are people who will complain about the difference in trigger pull between double action and single action. That may be a concern on a traditional course of fire, however I have never noticed it on a practical pistol course, and I know I would not notice it in a real fight.


----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)

The FNP45 is a great pistol, easy to shoot bla bla bla.
I have one and I carry it, but..
It is kinda big for CC, for me that is not a big deal as I normaly wear shirts that can cover it well all year long.
I pack mine in a Crossbreed supertuck.
Unless you normaly wear loose clothing that is large enough to cover it don't bother trying to to conceal it.

Speedo's at the beach is a big fat fail.



















In those pics the clip is in front of the belt loop, when behind the loop the butt doesn't stick out as bad.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I have seen it all now: FNP 45 IWB?! Don't know how you did it, but nice work :smt023


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

From the day I bought my FNP-45, my 1911 Springfield Armory has gathered dust upstairs. I will still use it now and then, but the FNP 45 is just so much fun to shoot and I also love the 15 rounds. With 1 in the grip and 2 on the hip I got 45 rounds of 45. What could be better.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

cant see a thing. nice conceal


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ME TOO
my next handgun is the fn 45 at the top of the list


----------



## hercster (Oct 1, 2009)

*1911 - fnp-45*

I have a custom 1911 that is first rate. When I got the MUCH less expensive FNP 45 I was blown away. I don't carry to the size issue isn't one. I shoot IPSC and now
IDPA and Steel Challenge. The gun is a great shooter. Because of lesser weight I find it quick. The frame sucks of recoil and returns to target quickly. It's a comfortable
gun to shoot and not as big as it looks. The circumference of the grip is just .25" more than my 1911 but looks much bigger. The grip contributes to the comfort aspect. I wouldn't trade in the 1911 but now wouldn't let go of the FN either. It's a great gun. Mine was a Competition model when purchased. I've modified it a bit with tactical
sights that now co witness with a Trijicon RMR thanks to the premilled slide. I tend to use it in SA but really like the options provided by the decocker. Did I say great gun?


----------

